# any luck



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

has anyone been out yet? people around here are just starting to get out. i might get out sunday but foreshore next weekend


----------



## wuttheflock (Jul 2, 2009)

Went out Saturday near Deerwood,theres' about 6 inches of ice. Not a bad way to start the season !!


----------

